# When can we expect the ND Filter Adapter for EF 11-24 use, etc. ?



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm tempted to buy the R but will not unless I can have the adapter before mid March. Has anyone any inside knowledge on what's up with that item?

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2019)

Amazon (US) lists availability for the ND and CPL adapters as 28-Feb.


----------



## padam (Feb 5, 2019)

In Japan, the expected release date is February 28th.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2019)

I'd preorder if you want one on Feb 28, there is no guarantee as to if/when they will be in continuous stock. I think that Canon staged production to make sure that plain adapters were in continuous stock, then adapters with the control ring, then the filter adapters. They may start making batches of the former again after the filter adapter batch ships.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks guys! In that case I have make up my mind on the R as a back-up camera soon. I'm looking for clarity on how the R handles the big whites with AF speed and accuracy. I don't expect it to match the 1DX2 but would still like to be able to use it on occasion without being totally disgusted. AlanF posted this link where it appears pretty disheartening but other folk seem to say the opposite. https://www.holgercremer.org/single...the-EOS-R-is-useless-for-Wildlife-Photography 

Jack


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 5, 2019)

That article is really strange compared to my experience with the R. Granted, my biggest lens is the 70-200 2.8, but with fast primes, I have been consistently impressed by the AF accuracy and low light ability on the R. It's really the one thing that makes me stick with the R and not go back to the 5D4.

Maybe this is different when you get into the big white lenses? I'm really confused by this. The one thing the author hates about the R is the one thing I think it does really well.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> That article is really strange compared to my experience with the R. Granted, my biggest lens is the 70-200 2.8, but with fast primes, I have been consistently impressed by the AF accuracy and low light ability on the R. It's really the one thing that makes me stick with the R and not go back to the 5D4.
> 
> Maybe this is different when you get into the big white lenses? I'm really confused by this. The one thing the author hates about the R is the one thing I think it does really well.



I'm also confused and *concerned*. When we get out of the deep freeze I will head over to the camera shop with my 400. Good to hear about the 70-200 because that would get used, but can you comment on adding an extender?

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2019)

I got to speak to my first hands on user/owner of the R last night. He likes the camera but rates the AF in the 5D MkIII range until the subject gets smaller and/or further away and/or moves faster, then he said it breaks down pretty quickly. For closer people sized subjects the AF is amazing, but he didn’t even try it as a spare body for well illuminated sports as he felt it wasn’t up to the job.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I got to speak to my first hands on user/owner of the R last night. He likes the camera but rates the AF in the 5D MkIII range until the subject gets smaller and/or further away and/or moves faster, then he said it breaks down pretty quickly. For closer people sized subjects the AF is amazing, but he didn’t even try it as a spare body for well illuminated sports as he felt it wasn’t up to the job.



Ooh. That doesn't sound very good for me. What a shame. I'll have a report from the camera shop in due course once it warms up here.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2019)

What I find interesting is the massive variation in people’s reaction to the AF. Viggo rates it higher than his old 1DX MkII, my friend won’t even try and shoot bowl level college football with it. The Northrop’s laid out AF case use very similar to my friend, Fro got on much better with it in his well balanced long review video, Pete McKinnon really likes the R but is much more video centric though even he says the photo IQ is higher than his 1DX MkII.

It seems to me that trying these things for yourself for your specific use is the only way to gauge how well, or not, they might work for yourself.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2019)

Of course, but we all love positive reinforcement!

Jack


----------



## Raptors (Feb 24, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm tempted to buy the R but will not unless I can have the adapter before mid March. Has anyone any inside knowledge on what's up with that item?
> 
> Jack




Jack, just wondering if you were still looking for the ND adapter? I live in Ontario and the Henrys I deal with have one at their store. Let me know if you are interested.

Sue


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 24, 2019)

It hasn't arrived out west here just yet or maybe it came and is not in the system yet.

Anyone know if the adapter will take a separately purchased polarizing filter or are the bodies actually different? Would seem dumb for this not to be the case but ... many say "dumb Canon". 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 24, 2019)

My daughter now wants the R camera kit (24-105 L) so we'll share initially with me just buying the adapter. So I'll wait for a higher R offering before considering committing to an R for my own use.

Jack


----------



## Raptors (Feb 25, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hi Sue, I sure am and I have until about March 20th to get camera and kit lens and adapter. I got great deals on my 1DX2 and 400 DO through Canon Price Watch (ultimately it was linked to Camera Canada), like close to $1000 off each one but that was not in the first year of availability. New camera's have very little discount.
> 
> I've pretty much decided to buy the R with RF 24-105 L as a kit since my daughter now wants it.
> 
> ...




Hi Jack, if you can't find the ND adapter in Alberta, you could possibly have it mailed to you from Ontario, if that's the route you want to go? Like you, I use the 1DX2 for my wildlife photography, and have read numerous articles on the EOS R which left me with just more questions. I did end up buying the R as a back-up camera, mainly for photographing my granddaughter. Our weather...like yours...has been awful this winter, so I have not been able to really test the R. There has been a lot of good information from several members about the R, but I will add a link to an article (actually several articles) written by Andy Rouse, which maybe helpful in answering some of your questions. 

Sue

P.s you can email me for further info regarding the adapter.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> It hasn't arrived out west here just yet or maybe it came and is not in the system yet.
> 
> Anyone know if the adapter will take a separately purchased polarizing filter or are the bodies actually different? Would seem dumb for this not to be the case but ... many say "dumb Canon".
> 
> Jack


Take a look at the Canon web site, they still list Feb 28 as the availability date. 

The specification page does not say that it takes a standard 52mm screw in filter, so I'd get the one you need, the drop in Circular polarizing filter goes for $310 bare, so it costs less when bought with the adapter assembly. They don't list a separate ND filter, just the assembly. Canon could possibly tell you, but I wonder??? 


https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/...s-r-with-drop-in-circular-polarizing-filter-a
https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/...er-ef-eos-r-with-drop-in-variable-nd-filter-a


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I have until about March 20th to get camera and kit lens and adapter.
> 
> I've pretty much decided to buy the R with RF 24-105 L as a kit


I’ve pretty much decided to buy the RP with RF 24-105 kit (which comes with the vanilla adapter) and the ND drop in adapter. The catch is that I’m leaving for a trip on Sunday 3/3 (Jack, I’ll be one province west of you). Wonder if everything will arrive in time? Of course, at this point the forecast is for snow/rain the whole week I’m there, so it may be a moot point.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Take a look at the Canon web site, they still list Feb 28 as the availability date.
> 
> The specification page does not say that it takes a standard 52mm screw in filter, so I'd get the one you need, the drop in Circular polarizing filter goes for $310 bare, so it costs less when bought with the adapter assembly. They don't list a separate ND filter, just the assembly. Canon could possibly tell you, but I wonder???


They now list the ND separate, it’s $70 more than the ND adapter; as you point out, the CPL is cheaper with the adapter, too. I suppose I’ll just buy both adapters.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2019)

Canada and crummy weather are what we're about this last month or so, although in Alberta we still get a fair amount of sunshine so it seems warmer ... until you step out! 

Neuro, my R will actually become my daughters after Costa Rica and I'll be left with an adapter and a decision on R, RP or wait for a more MP Rs, so your feedback will be valuable to me. Hope you get some sunshine.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks again Sue. I don't need it just yet and our dealers figure it's almost here so I'll wait. However, I may just buy through Canon Price Watch if the deal is good enough and that'd be shipped from Ontario and it'd probably be available. Gordon at CPW will let me know tomorrow.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2019)

Another question. I guess one has to either take the adapter off or buy a clear filter. Is it likely the clear would degrade a photo noticeably? 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2019)

Well, Andy sure can talk, bla bla bla but still very worthwhile.  It seems he's settling into R + 1DX2 and that makes sense. He didn't actually admit it but there is no substitute for FPS in certain circumstances, but I agree, it is overblown. I'm confident we'll love having the R in Costa Rica.

He shows how handy the adapter with the control ring can be and doesn't curse the slide bar, rather just uses it to his advantage. Not a perfect camera, but it'll serve me, oops, my daughter just fine.

Jack


----------



## Raptors (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi Jack, no problem. I have decided to purchase the Drop-In Filter Mount Adapter EF-EOS R with Variable ND Filter which I will pick-up this Thursday. Once again Environment Canada has issued a blowing snow advisory and very high winds (100km/h), with more snow on the way.

I did speak with Canon Canada today, they did confirm that the adapter would not take a standard 52mm filter, as it is specifically designed for the EOS R. Therefore, the Canon PL-C52 (WII) drop-in circular polarizing filter is not compatible. They stated they did not have the information as to what the actual filter thread size is. They also could not answer as to when the separate filters will be available, in Canada. 

You are correct, if shooting when the filter is not needed, you would have to either buy the Drop-in Clear Filter A, or just use the standard Canon mount adapter EF-EOS R (I think that may come free with the camera). When I bought the R, I purchased the adapter with the control ring, just payed the difference. Using the clear filter should not degrade the photo. Like most of Canon's super telephoto lenses, they come with a 52mm drop-in gelatin filter holder with a glass filter. According to Canon, because the lens optics are designed to include a glass filter, you must always install the filter holder, even if no gelatin filter is fitted. I think with the new 400mm f/2.8 L IS III and 600mm f/4 L IS III, Canon stopped using the 52mm gelatin holder and instead included the drop-in 52mm adapter. So same with the Canon Drop-In Filter Mount Adapter EF-EOS R with Variable ND Filter. The adapter was designed with the ND filter in mind, the filter becomes part of the optical formula. 

Yes, Andy can sure talk lol.

Sue


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2019)

Sue, -30 C here this AM. I wonder who's getting the extreme heat or is global warming slowing? I bought the polarizing filter for the 300 2.8 II and never used it. I believe it fits the 400 DO II and probably would be useful for water shots of birds, so I'm wondering if you have used one with a long lens? As of today the ND adapter is not in Edmonton or Calgary. I'm surprised they'd let you pay the difference on adapters but I'll also try to push for that too, thanks for the heads up.

Jack


----------



## Raptors (Feb 26, 2019)

Jack -20°C here this morning, so I guess I can't complain, except we are going to get slammed with a massive snow storm tonight! 

I bought the Canon PL-C52 (WII) several years ago and never used it until last year. For several years, I have been photographing this same pair of bald eagles along the Grand River. As you are probably quite aware, being a nature photographer you have to cooperate with mother nature. She provides the light often changing from one minute to the next. I use the polariser in situations where it is difficult to control the highlights, to reduce reflections in the water and to increase the blue colour tone in the sky. I use it with my Canon 200-400mm 1.4x and the 300mm 2.8.

Wanting to be more creative with my photography, I looked into buying ND filters but didn't want to pay the price...until the EOS R came out. 

Hope the ND adapter arrives soon for you.

Sue


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2019)

Raptors said:


> Jack -20°C here this morning, so I guess I can't complain, except we are going to get slammed with a massive snow storm tonight!
> 
> I bought the Canon PL-C52 (WII) several years ago and never used it until last year. For several years, I have been photographing this same pair of bald eagles along the Grand River. As you are probably quite aware, being a nature photographer you have to cooperate with mother nature. She provides the light often changing from one minute to the next. I use the polariser in situations where it is difficult to control the highlights, to reduce reflections in the water and to increase the blue colour tone in the sky. I use it with my Canon 200-400mm 1.4x and the 300mm 2.8.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this. I really must dust that filter off and take it with me for the next shots where water is involved. It's easy to buy things and then kind of forget that you "really needed them". Reminds me of my sky tracker that wasn'tt very handy without a flip screen when I was using the 6D. An R changes that. No ND as of today but warmer temperatures ... maybe and not much snow. 

Jack


----------

